# Gyms in Al Barsha/tecom/greens



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if there are any decent gyms in these areas, i live in springs and would like to pay monthly rather than yearly like hayya gyms.

Any info is greatly appreciated!

B


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

Im in the Tecom area and know of just one. Theres a Fitness First Gym just above the Carrefour express supermarket (reception desk on the ground floor outside Carrefour). Turn right at the 3rd roundabout if you're approaching from the Media rotana end. 
Enjoy!


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

291111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im in the Tecom area and know of just one. Theres a Fitness First Gym just above the Carrefour express supermarket (reception desk on the ground floor outside Carrefour). Turn right at the 3rd roundabout if you're approaching from the Media rotana end.
> Enjoy!


Cool, didnt know there was one there, must be new. Any idea on how much membership is?


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry, no idea on prices...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Fidelity Gym at Almas Tower in JLT. With the new road opened it is closer to you than the other areas you mentioned. Don't know prices but they have a website and a page on Facebook.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

*Fidelity Fitness*


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers wandabug, jlt might be closer but its quicker to get to tecom and al barsha for me,


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

From Springs.. head towards Lakes/ Em Hills, turn left onto new road just past Meadows 1 entrance. Comes out at the back of JLT, turn right at Bonnington Hotel and into Almas Tower. 5 mins from Springs. Misses out all the JLT traffic.


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers, i live in springs 6, close to springs village, all those traffic lights and speed bumps on the way to jlt drive me bonkers! !!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes from that end of Springs it is quicker to head towards Tecom x


----------

